# Remington 1100



## edwal07 (Mar 27, 2007)

I just sold a Remington 1100 barrel to a friend out of state. He notified me that when he tried to install the barrel it went on fine with the action locked to the rear. When he releases the action the piston and gas ring stop at the entrance to the gas cylinder/port about 1 1/4 open. It fit and worked fine on my gun. But will not allow his action to work properly.
Other than distorted gas rings what could be the problem. He has a Remington 1100 and both of ours are 2 3/4. Can someone help with this?
Does anyone have any suggestions, I would appreciate any help to rectify this problem.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If your friend by chance took them off to clean them, make sure the piston seal and piston are on correctly. The flat side of the piston seal faces the action and the mushroom side of the piston faces the action.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Does his old barrel install properly?


----------



## edwal07 (Mar 27, 2007)

His old barrel works fine, what I am thinking is the cylinder may have been damaged in shipping, he is now saying it looks out of round, if that is the case then the ring will not go in as it is supposed to, I refered him to a gunsmith to check it out.
Thanks for the replies and your help. Hes in Wisconson so I can't see what he is talking about.
In case you are wondering about me being in Alabama on this site, I used to live in Fortuna ND for 4 years.
Thanks again


----------

